# Pier Cart



## RP1969 (May 6, 2013)

Headed down to PCB at the end of the month.  We will be staying next to the City Pier and doing some fishing so I decided to build me a pier cart.  Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Limitless (May 6, 2013)

Man that is NICE.  That is a perfect setup: light weight, room for cooler, tackle box, bait bucket, etc. and very functional.  And, using a hitch rack as the frame, you plug it in to your receiver and have a lot more room in you vehicle.  Another forum member built a similar one a year or so ago and I thought at the time that's ideal.


----------



## GAGE (May 6, 2013)

A lot nicer than the cooler on wheels that I built. Nice work!


----------



## jfinch (May 6, 2013)

Hey that looks familiar!!  I changed the handle after using it on one trip.  The straight handle would be fine on hard ground or concrete all the time but on soft sand or uneven terrain the cross handle is better.  I wound up drilling the handle and adding a piece of all thread for a handle and wrapping it in some 1/2" nylon rope.  We have used it on several beach trips and it also goes with me on cub/boy scout camping trips where we might have to hump gear to our campsite.  The balloon tires would be nice in soft sand but I just can't justify the cost for them.


----------



## dutchman (May 8, 2013)

Fancy! Very nice job. That one will serve you well for years.


----------



## Paymaster (May 8, 2013)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## BuckMKII (May 9, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 24, 2013)

jfinch & RP1969,  would either of you mind explaining and/or posting a pic of how you made and attached the axle?  This project is on my short list.

Thanks guys!


----------



## 56willysnut (Sep 25, 2013)

Find some power wheels tires for awesome cheap beach tires. Where you buy the rack from?


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 25, 2013)

The rack is from Harbor Freight.


----------



## jfinch (Sep 25, 2013)

My axle is a piece of round bar stock from Home Depot.  Get it the size of the hubs on the tires you choose.  I think mine was 1/2".    I cut it to length then drilled a hole through each end of the bar for a cotter pin which holds a washer on that keeps the wheel from running off.  I used electrical conduit straps to hold the axle on the bottom of the cart.  I had to wrap the axle with electrical tape to get a tight fit.  The conduit straps are riveted to the cart with aluminum rivets.  I think this was the tire I used also from Harbor Freight.
http://www.harborfreight.com/13-inch-x-5-inch-heavy-duty-pneumatic-tire-37767.html  If you go any bigger the prices started to double.  They work great on hard ground or concrete.  In sand with a real heavy load they do tend to dig in and plow some.  The big oversized sand tires would be best if you are going to use it on the beach a lot, but they would have more than doubled the total cost of the whole project.


----------

